# McIntosh/マッキントッシュ 最高級 MX5000中古



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

*McIntosh/マッキントッシュ 最高級 MX5000中古*

not mine

McIntosh/

I believe it has a usa tuner. 

need a go through person?

McIntosh/


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: McIntosh/マッキントッシュ 最高級 MX5000中古*

It's gone...


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: McIntosh/マッキントッシュ 最高級 MX5000中古*

whose looking for one? I have a MINTY MINTY one I may let go...


----------

